# Netgear FVS318 password



## tomob (Dec 18, 2003)

I have the Netgear fvs318 VPN router, and I have a lot of settings in it .. ie ports opened static ip set. I tried to get in and can not remember the password I used.. I know I can set it to factory defaults but do NOT want to loose all the settings in it.. Anyway to just reset the password ???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Anyway to just reset the password ???"

No.

Full disclosure: I never heard of a Netgear fvs318 VPN router before tonight; if it were me I'd trust the User Guide to have better answers than my wild guesses. If I couldn't find it on the CD I'd (hopefully) download it from Netgear's web site.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Use Angry IP Scanner to scan a range of IPs (from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.2.254, for example) to find it. http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

He hasn't lost the router he lost the password and an IP scanner shouldn't give him the router password if it does then the router is WAY to insecure for my tastes. 

As Terry said, No you have to factory reset it. BTW may I suggest next time take screenshots of your router settings in case you "lose the password" again. Also I think its Terry who also usually suggests taping the password to the underside of the router (good idea if your not overtly worried about security).


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

After reading the original post again I can see it plainly says "password". Don't know what I was thinking. Duh, maybe the cough and cold medicine I'm taking is messing with my head.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

NP happens to the best of us. I could use some cold medicine right now myself.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't mean to poke fun at Frank4d, but, StumpedTechy, I REALLY loved "He hasn't lost the router he lost the password"!

I still have this image in my head of somebody wandering around their place muttering, "I found the TV remote, but where the heck is that router?". Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

I use that exact model of router, and NO, you cannot recover a password without resetting it to the factory defaults.

And DON'T leave it at the factory default password of "admin" and "password". Everyone knows what those are.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

StumpedTechy said:


> NP happens to the best of us. I could use some cold medicine right now myself.


I don't like cold medicine that has dextromethorphan and pseudoephedrine in it. Both makes me feel very stupid.


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

That's the WHOLE IDEA MAN!!


----------



## thought513 (Jul 23, 2007)

So if I reset the the router and have to start over do I need the pass key


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

There should have been a option in there to export those seetings to a file. Try that next time.


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

You would need the factory default password and username after you reset the router. Once you've done that, immediately change the password.


----------

